# 64 gto quarter panels



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

I am looking for new quarter panels for my 64 gto.I have already ordered from opg and goodmark through a Cincinnati area parts dealer.The quality of the sheet metal stamping is terrible.Does anyone know where I can get decent quality quarters.I would appreciate any help. Thanks Jack


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are no high quality repro 1/4's for the '64 and '65's, just one hip style repro quarter that's been out for a long time and takes a lot of work to work. Most owners restoring high end '64 and 65's will source clean cutoff full 1/4's from out west, then break them down at the spot welds.


----------



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

*64 quarters*



Pinion head said:


> There are no high quality repro 1/4's for the '64 and '65's, just one hip style repro quarter that's been out for a long time and takes a lot of work to work. Most owners restoring high end '64 and 65's will source clean cutoff full 1/4's from out west, then break them down at the spot welds.


That's what I was afraid of.Thanks js64gto


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

js, the '64-65 hip 1/4's have been avail for nearly 30 years. As these hip quarters are not stamped on a very expensive investment quality die, they don't exhibit the clean stamping of the originals. Over the years, I've hauled numerous of the '64-65 hip quarters home from up north at swappers at Nationals, to help save shipping for friends who were restoring early GTO's and replacing lower 1/4's on their drag cars. on one occasion I was able to examine a passenger side after it was installed and before bodywork.There have always been issues with them, and they took work to get a really nice end result. 

As have not examined these repro 1/4's in a while, its a good possibility that the last few production runs are worse as the dies are showing wear. That is typical and one will even run across it occasionally with nos panels. With such a low number of '64 and 65's 2 door LeMans having been built, and so many having been restored (or cloned into GTO's), I doubt there will be a huge investment to make some high quality dies for the 64-65's. That stated, AMD is working on having dies made to make quality reproduction 1/4 panels for the '66 and '67's. You might ck with AMD in Georgia and see how much interest there is for a quality reproduction for the '64 and 65's. Hope this helps.


----------



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks,I'll try them.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

If you can use them, I have both sides of '64/'65 quarter panels never put on car. The body shop cut out only the wheel opening edges--less than 1" up into the flat part of the quarter panel. I also have a new passenger side with only the top edge cut off where someone repaired damage on their upper ledge. 

Price of repros is $295 each. You could have all three pieces for $100. 

If you're anywhere near Winneconne, Wisconsin, this could work.


----------



## js64gto (Oct 30, 2013)

Where did you get your quarter panels and how long ago?Thanks,Jack


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

The left and right with part of the wheel opening cut out are Goodmark purchased by the body shop in April. The other passenger side panel with the top edge cut off was purchased in 2014. That's the one shown in the pictures. 

If you want other pics, let me know.

Thanks,

Dick Boneske


----------

